# I Have A Questin....



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Okay I have a question for all of you. During class my teacher ranted about Brexit, immigration, and globalization. Then I'm the only guy so when they discussed why there are no professional female chefs was just uncomfortable the whole day was.

So I have a question are political rants part of owning restaurants or did I get a horrible professor? I feel like I'm the only one in the whole classroom who is serious, I don't feel my professor is serious nor my colleagues. So should I move to an actually culinary school?

P.S. I will appreciate any feedback as it was you guys who encouraged me to move to be a line cook and I'm glad I did. So I am curious to see what you think.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

What was the class?  Professors should not rant.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Lenny, Squiggy and I say leave and go to Culinary school. I think you need to figure out what you need to accomplish your whats and needs in this business. My goal was to cook. My perfect job put me as a *Chef de cuisine doing what I loved. The more you move up in this business puts you in an **office and off the front line. I wanted to create and feel the excitement of this business, not going to staff meetings. Some Chefs will be happy be an Executive Chef, all I really wanted to do is cook. I don't think anyone goes wrong following their heart and passion. Find out whats yours is and follow it........Chef Bill*


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

No female chefs? According to whom?

What kind of school are you in?


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

The class she teaches is Restaurant Management. So I was thrown off by a 20 minute rant about Brexit during a class about running a restaurant.

Thanks for recognizing Lenny and Squiggy /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif.

My goal is to cook and I guess after my training I'd work for others before I decide I want to open my own place. I want to gain experience.

And one of the girls said that "Why aren't there many female chefs? I mean they said our place was in the kitchen?" And my professor added "There was a male chef who said they get pregnant and leave and he has to train the next chef all over again."

And I'm like just





  








1411880070712_zpss3sk2kry.gif




__
chef lenny


__
Aug 30, 2016


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

In  the event the topic comes up again, you can mention a few names because clearly neither the teacher or the student know anything about female chefs.

In no particular order are a few well known ones.  Which does not discount all the not so well known ones. 

Cat Cora

Lydia Bastianich

Lydia Shire 

Susan Feniger

Susan Spicer 

Rose Levy Birnbaum

      You don't mention what school you're in but your teacher clearly hasn't worked in the industry lately or kept up on anything. 

If I were you, I'd get out.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

I did get out. I am sorry let me say it was a local community college. I thought I'd save money but I thought the teachers would be professional so it was my fault. I at least got half my money back. I am now just focusing on my job.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you research this "professor" at all before enrolling in her class? 
Like qualifications, and other types of classes they may have taught?
I wouldnt be surprised if they had taught something related to 
politics or sociology and carried it right into restaurant class.


----------

